# Sundowner trailer longevity?



## StormyRaza (Aug 31, 2020)

We just bought a 1999 Sundowner Valuelite 2 horse slant with track room that is in really good condition. I didn't do my homework but went by brand name. My after- the- fact homework brought me here with lots of horror stories about floor rust etc. The seller detailed it every year and it really is in amazing shape for a 20 year old trailer. 

My question is: are there similar Sundowners out there that ended up being solid trailers? Were all trailers floors similar are was this one coated? Thanks for any info.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I just went through purchasing a new trailer and did all the research on most of the major brands. When I was looking i was steering clear of Sundowners as well as Bison's and Exiss trailers. There is no 'perfect' trailer out there, but I think in most cases you get what you pay for. 

I can't answer your question regarding the mats/coating on the floor. What i would suggest doing is pulling them on a regular basis and checking the floor and making sure there is no urine, etc trapped underneath. 

Get underneath your trailer and make sure the welds, the frame and the floor are not rusting/corroding. 

I know a few people around here who have older Sundowner's and seem pretty happy with them. So I'm not sure if it affects every trailer (or every trailer to the same degree). My guess is they were all manufactured the same during those years, but prior ownership/maintenance could play a big part in how they hold up.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Ive got a 2003 Sundowner that we bought in 2011.

It had just come back from Sundowner when we bought it where a lot of the underside had been replaced.

We send it in to a local place every year to be fully checked over and so far its had no new major problems


----------



## Whisperwinds (Sep 27, 2020)

I "just" sold my 2000 Sundowner. Loved it! Hauled it literally all over the Country for 20 years. Was a nice, easy to haul trailer. However, because even though the side walls are aluminum framed, the under carriage frame is still steel. So, about 4 years ago, I had the under frame sandblasted and powder coated. Hence, protecting it from rust. 

The bummer about Sundowner is in later years, the quality of the trailer really did go down. Like, way down. They used to be considered the Cadillac of trailers. But, I wouldn't own a late model one if, it was given to me. 

Yours is a 1999 so you should be good. But, I would still have the frame looked at and possibly sand blasted and coated. If you do that, the trailer should last a long time. 

- I only sold mine because we bought a living quarters trailer.


----------



## JessicaBown (Apr 1, 2021)

StormyRaza said:


> We just bought a 1999 Sundowner Valuelite 2 horse slant with track room that is in really good condition. I didn't do my homework but went by brand name. My after- the- fact homework brought me here with lots of horror stories about floor rust etc. The seller detailed it every year and it really is in amazing shape for a 20 year old trailer.
> 
> My question is: are there similar Sundowners out there that ended up being solid trailers? Were all trailers floors similar are was this one coated? Thanks for any info.





StormyRaza said:


> We just bought a 1999 Sundowner Valuelite 2 horse slant with track room that is in really good condition. I didn't do my homework but went by brand name. My after- the- fact homework brought me here with lots of horror stories about floor rust etc. The seller detailed it every year and it really is in amazing shape for a 20 year old trailer.
> 
> My question is: are there similar Sundowners out there that ended up being solid trailers? Were all trailers floors similar are was this one coated? Thanks for any info.


I’m looking to purchase a very similar trailer (based on your photos). Do you mind me asking how much you paid for yours? Have you had any issues to date?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

JessicaBown...
The poster who started this thread has not come back in 7 months time..
She posted and "left the area" as did most of the respondents...
With the exception of @jaydee the only member from this thread present daily and might be able to answer better your question.
I've alerted @jaydee to activity here, hopefully seen so a response better can be had...

If you not gather comment to your question I would suggest you _start your own thread_ and topic for current answers from the members.

_hlg.
forum team moderator_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

JessicaBown said:


> I’m looking to purchase a very similar trailer (based on your photos). Do you mind me asking how much you paid for yours? Have you had any issues to date?


Since I was tagged - not sure I’m much help as we bought our 3 horse slant ‘used’ probably 12 years ago from a private seller.
It had been sent back to Sundowner to have the entire floor replaced. 
I can’t remember what we paid for it but even though it gets serviced regularly and nothing ever majorly wrong with it, when we did want to sell it no dealers would take it as a trade in because of the floor problems.

We only use it for collecting hay or shavings etc. now.

I bought a two horse side by side for when we only want to take two horses and we’ve got a 6 horse side by side/facing for when we need to move the whole gang.


----------

